
Show HN: Axcept – Visual Regression Testing Platform - marcogarcia
https://axcept.io
======
endro
Pretty cool! What is the difference between Cypress.io/Percy and Axcept?

~~~
tobiaslins
1\. Axcept takes care of scaling your test runners while for Cypress you will
need to do it by yourself.

2\. The main focus of Axcept is Screenshot testing. We provide a powerful tool
that helps you going through the UI changes after a test run. Simply press
"Accept" to make a screenshot to the new reference. No need to manage your
screenshots.

3\. Percy is focused on testing (React) components while Axcept can test your
whole UI. You can create e2e tests or mock REST requests.

4\. Because Axcept is hosted in the cloud it's easier to collaborate on your
test suite.

With Axcept you don't need to touch your codebase to get started. Just signup
and generate or create your first test. You will get a powerful test editor
and screenshot management directly in your browser aswell as chrome debugging
tools.

